# Skeen, Slide AM



## belgiummtb (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo ihr Radon Fahrer da draußen,

Habe da mal ne Frage . Bin kurz davor mir ein Neues Bike zuzulegen und es wird bestimmt ein Radon sein da der Preis/Leistung Faktor einfach stimmt. Ich kann mich momentan aber nicht entscheiden welches Bike es werden sollte.

Zu meinem Profil , 1.86 Gross, knapp 105 Kg (also nicht der leichteste) bevorzugtes Terrain: 75% Heimische Wälder (Region Aachen) mit öfters auch mal steilen Anstiegen und dann natürlich auch wieder runter teils mit Singletracks mit kleineren Jumps (würde sagen Max 50-70 cm) 3-4 mal im Jahr einen kleinen Marathon aber ohne Zeitdruck, mache das eher aus Spass am Radeln in anderen Gegenden. Ab und an dann auch mal auf der Straße unterwegs, wenn das Bike es erlauben würde, würde ich auch damit zur Arbeit fahren (25KM hin-zurück) muss aber nicht unbedingt. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Felt Virtue mit 130mm Fahrwerk von Manitou, SLX Komponenten und Vario Satelstütze.

so jetzt zu meinen Favoriten:

Radon Skeen 8.0 2011: sieht Geil aus, gute Komponenten

Radon skeen 7.0 oder 8.0 2012: Farbe nicht so toll aber halt neues Modell des Skeens.

Radon Slide AM 7.0: Geiles Teil, aber rahmen gefällt mir optisch besser beim Skeen

So jetzt zu meinen Fragen: 

Welches Bike könnt ihr empfehlen oder nicht? Sram ode Shimano, habe jetzt des Öfteren gehört dass Sram Besser und langlebiger sein soll aber habe wie gesagt kein direkter Vergleich. 
Welche Ausstattung würdet ihr nehmen bei circa 2000-4000km pro Jahr?
Könnte man auch die Gabel des Skeen Traveln umso auf 130-140mm zu kommen (egal ob Rockshock oder FOX)
Rockshock oder FOX? wo liegt da der fühlbare unterschied?
Fahrverhalten der einzelnen Bikes?
Welches ist eher für mein Körpergewicht gedacht?
Reicht die kleinere Ausstattung bei den 3 Bikes?

Andere Details die ihr mir nennen könntet aus eure Erfahrung...

Vielen Dank Schon mal für eure wertvolle Hilfe und hoffe schon bald viele Antworten zu bekommen

Gruss

Da Belgier


----------



## Wiepjes (21. Februar 2012)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Radon Fahrer da draußen,
> 
> Habe da mal ne Frage . Bin kurz davor mir ein Neues Bike zuzulegen und es wird bestimmt ein Radon sein da der Preis/Leistung Faktor einfach stimmt. Ich kann mich momentan aber nicht entscheiden welches Bike es werden sollte.
> 
> ...



Hi bis zu 4000km sind viel, bei 105 Kg würd ich mal grad ordentlcihe Laufräder empfehlen und ein guten Dämpfer.
Mein Tip Slide 7.0 in 20".
Gruss Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (21. Februar 2012)

Mit einem Slide AM 7.0 kannst du nichts falsch machen


----------



## belgiummtb (22. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,

Danke für eure schnelle Reaktionen, hatte auch an das Slide gedacht, aber irgendwie zieht mich das Skeen mehr an.  Wäre dieses für meinen einsatz bereich nicht gedacht?  Was
  Wipejes wenn du sagst gute LR + Federelemente, was meinst du damit, dass die die verbaut sind nicht gut genug sind oder dass gerade diese gut sind?
Hat jemand von euch schonmal eine Skeen Gabel getravelt oder eine gesehen?

Gruss

Da Belgier


----------



## Wiepjes (22. Februar 2012)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Danke für eure schnelle Reaktionen, hatte auch an das Slide gedacht, aber irgendwie zieht mich das Skeen mehr an.  Wäre dieses für meinen einsatz bereich nicht gedacht?  Was
> Wipejes wenn du sagst gute LR + Federelemente, was meinst du damit, dass die die verbaut sind nicht gut genug sind oder dass gerade diese gut sind?
> ...



Ne das 7.0 ist super, ich meint grad bei dem Gewicht muss das alles stimmen. Zum Skeen weiss ich net ob das passen tät, weil ich keine Bergziege bin. fahr halt lieber runner als ruff!


----------



## belgiummtb (22. Februar 2012)

Ja dass stimmt ich fahre auch 1000mal lieber runter als rauf aber problem bei mir in der gegend gehts erst mal steil und relativ lange rauf bevor ich mal kurz runter kann, deshalb meine überlegung fürs Skeen.  Mit dem Traveln kannst du mir da was zu sagen?  Habe davon gehört aber weiss halt nicht ob es geht, sinn macht und die Gabel dafür gemacht ist.

gruss 

Da Belgier

und danke für deine schnellen Antworten


----------



## henpara (22. Februar 2012)

Hab mir Anfang des Jahres ein Skeen (2011er) gekauft. War auch lange zwischen Sliede und Skeen am hin-und herüberlegen. Letztenendes hat der Rabatt auf das 2011er Skeen und das Gewicht den Ausschlag gegeben. Hoch kommt man mit dem Skeen ganz famos, auch zur Arbeit könntest du wohl damit fahren - je nach Reifen. 

Die Dämpfer sind von Werk (bei mir zumindest) sehr weich eingestellt (wenig Luft), da also aufpassen!

Kleinere Jumps sind mit dem Skeen überhaupt kein Problem und hoch kommst du mit dem Skeen definitiv besser als mit dem Slide.

Bin übrigens begeistert vom SRAM-Schaltsystem, da man dann immer mit dem Daumen schalten kann! Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast würd ich dir empfehlen beides mal Probe zu fahren!


----------



## belgiummtb (22. Februar 2012)

Hast du den erfahrung mit dem Traveln?  Ja der Rabatt ist natürlich auch noch sehr interressant. Mit der einstellung der Dämpfer kannst du ja bei der Bestellung mit angeben was du gerne hättest, Körpergewicht und so...Bist du das Bike den vorher Probe gefahren? Welche gewichtsklasse bist du den wenn ich fragen darf?  Probleme bei der lieferung oder bei der Beratung?

Danke

Da belgier


----------



## henpara (23. Februar 2012)

> Hast du den erfahrung mit dem Traveln?


Nope, wiege zZ so 85 +-1-2kg Bin ein 18" Skeen vorher bei nem Bekannten Probe gefahren und war schon recht angetan. AuÃerdem ein Cube AMS als ersatz fÃ¼r ein nichtvorhandenes SKEEN Sliede AM. 

Hab das Bike dann bei bike-discount bestellt. Keine Probleme, habe aber keine Beratung in Anspruch genommen, weil ich wuÃte, was ich wollte und fÃ¼r meine GrÃ¶Ãe nur 18" in Frage kamen.

Rabatt gibts bei bike-discount allerdings nicht, dafÃ¼r spart man sich eben - je nach Strecke - 100â¬ oder mehr Fahrtkosten und Zeit.


----------



## Speedy1985 (29. Februar 2012)

Wäre das Stage nicht was für dich? Liegt irgendwo zwischen Skken und Slide und hätte im Gelände im Vergleich zum Skeen ordentlich Reserven.


----------



## Ligure (1. März 2012)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Radon Fahrer da draußen,
> 
> Habe da mal ne Frage . Bin kurz davor mir ein Neues Bike zuzulegen und es wird bestimmt ein Radon sein da der Preis/Leistung Faktor einfach stimmt. Ich kann mich momentan aber nicht entscheiden welches Bike es werden sollte.
> 
> ...



Hi Belgier!
Hab vor einer Woche mein Slide bekommen ! Ich bin 78kg leicht und hab 10bar Druck im Dämpfer der über eine Wippe angelenkt ist. Bei den Skeen Modellen hast Du eine direkte Anlenkung das bedeutet, wie bei Rosebikes, 16bar und mehr bei einem Fahrergewicht von 75kg! Bei deinem Fahrergewicht würde ich wegen der Lebensdauer des Dämpfers ein Slide oder Stage empfehlen! TIPP!!! Wenn Du ein Radonbike bestellst dann vergiss nicht den Kettenstrebenschutz mitzubestellen (2,95) der ist nämlich nicht dabei!
Gruß Ligure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesenspiess (2. März 2012)

Ich habe heute gehört, dass das Slide 10.0 Testsieger mit ÜBERRAGEND
geworden sein soll. Das Fahrwerk ist ja das gleiche wie beim 7.0er, die
leichteren Anbauteile sind bei deinem Gewicht sowieso eher von Nachteil. 
Also für mich gibt es spätestens jetzt keine Alternativemehr zum Slide 7.0,ein besseres Bike für's Geld wirst du nicht bekommen.


----------



## Blut Svente (3. März 2012)

Ligure schrieb:


> Hi Belgier!
> Hab vor einer Woche mein Slide bekommen ! Ich bin 78kg leicht und hab 10bar Druck im Dämpfer der über eine Wippe angelenkt ist. Bei den Skeen Modellen hast Du eine direkte Anlenkung das bedeutet, wie bei Rosebikes, 16bar und mehr bei einem Fahrergewicht von 75kg! Bei deinem Fahrergewicht würde ich wegen der Lebensdauer des Dämpfers ein Slide oder Stage empfehlen! TIPP!!! Wenn Du ein Radonbike bestellst dann vergiss nicht den Kettenstrebenschutz mitzubestellen (2,95) der ist nämlich nicht dabei!
> Gruß Ligure



16 bar????wie kommst du denn da drauf???ich hab 80 kilo gewicht und 8 bar bei meinen skeen custum 2010 gefahren! genau wie jetzt im skeen carbon übrigens! die alu varianten mit steckachse gehen mit 120mm vorne und 115 mm hinten für ein marathon fully bergab wie sau!


----------



## Wiepjes (3. März 2012)

Wer kennt das neue Magazin World of Mouintainbiking, soll ein Test vom Slide drin sein.
Lohnt sich das Heft?


----------



## varioguide (3. März 2012)

Kenn das Heft und muss sagen die 4,90 lohnen sich nicht. Die Tests sind immer die gleichen...und naja...gute Werbung für Hersteller  aber für Kunden....eine Probefahrt beim Händler hilft dir weiter als 1000 solcher Tests. 
Die anderen Hefte haben eigentlich auch nur schöne Bilder und den Rest kannst vergessen.


----------



## Wiepjes (3. März 2012)

varioguide schrieb:


> Kenn das Heft und muss sagen die 4,90 lohnen sich nicht. Die Tests sind immer die gleichen...und naja...gute Werbung für Hersteller  aber für Kunden....eine Probefahrt beim Händler hilft dir weiter als 1000 solcher Tests.
> Die anderen Hefte haben eigentlich auch nur schöne Bilder und den Rest kannst vergessen.



Thanks- wird das neue Slide 2013 schon wieder 4.90 billiger


----------



## ekib (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo habe mir das 7.0 Modelljahr 2014 gekauft und würde es gerne auf 2 fach umrüsten. Könnte ich einfach eine SLX Kurbel 175 mit  38/24 Kettenblättern anbauen und es passt oder ist es nicht so einfach. Was ist mit dem Innenlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

